# Six female rats, adults and babies to find home for.



## Shoneah (Feb 22, 2012)

One of our rats had thirteen babies. We managed to find home for all the boys, but we still looking who could take the females. We have a baby ourselves, therefore cant keep that large amount of pets in our home. Would really appreciate if somebody would take them by any amount.

If anybody is interested in taking care of the adult rats, we would be happy to give away four females. Ages from eight months to two years.

Colours: Brown and black&white

Healthy and adorable.

Thank you for your help, all the ratties have been homed.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

where are you? i am in hertfordshire, but i cant have rats till may


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

sent email of someone i know who can help with a couple maybe


----------



## stitch230204 (Mar 26, 2012)

hiya im in Eastleigh near Southampton. If you are close i could take a couple of females for you )


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

stitch230204 said:


> hiya im in Eastleigh near Southampton. If you are close i could take a couple of females for you )


If you read the original post all the rats have been rehomed.


----------

